# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  1. Ошибка при запуске SoundMax. 2. Требует дрова на мышь и клаву. 3. Вчера выскочил синий экран

## Дмитрий Белый

1. При включении/перезагрузке вот что выскакивает:
Ошибка программы установки устройства
Windows не удается загрузить программу для установки Keyboard. Обратитесь к поставщику.

Ошибка программы установки устройства
Windows не удается загрузить программу для установки Mouse. Обратитесь к поставщику.

Потом, после каждой ошибки выскакивает "Мастер нового оборудования". Я всегда нажимаю отмена. Пробовал нажимать "Далее>", выскакивает окно "Это оборудование установить не удалось". Там стоит галочка: Больше не напоминать об установке этого драйвера.", но все равно при перезагрузке/запуске выскакивает! Я так понял нужны драйвера, но как таковых у меня нет! И дисков с устройствами ввода небыло! 

Помогите, что бы не выскакивала.

2. При запуске SoundMax он горит в трее в красном зачеркнутом круге, когда наводишь на него мышь выскакивает сообщение: Нет аудиоисточника SoundMax. Панель управления SoundMax нельзя использовать.
На двойной щелчок не отвечает. Нажимаешь правой кнопкой мыши на значок, выбирашь "Предпочтения". Открывается окно, во вкладку "Среда прослушивания зайти нельзя, пишет: Заголовок: "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library". Окно: "Runtime Error!
Programm: C:\Programm Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information."

Как я понял сначала это слетели дрова звук. карты ну я решил обновить через Driver Genius Pro 11.0.0.1136, нашлось 25 устаревших дров. В том числе и Analog Devices обновлял все драйвера, летели ошибки какие то. Всё, комп перезагрузил, проблема не решена. Дальше вылетел синий экран. Хотя до этого, пол года вообще ничего, тогда я был у вас на сайте мне помогли.Теперь дошло что это ошибка библиотек, но у меня стоят все новые 2005, 2008, 2010.
Просто мне нужен эквалайзер SM и прочая фигня. 
Я в замешательстве!!!
Скажите что нужно сделать? Что обновить? Заранее спасибо!
*Дрова так и не нашел на звук!*
*
О железке:*
Поле	Значение
Компьютер	
Тип компьютера	Многопроцессорный компьютер с ACPI
Операционная система	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Пакет обновления ОС	Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer	8.0.6001.18702 (IE 8.0)
DirectX	4.10.0.18000 (DirectX 10)
Имя пользователя	System Admin
Дата / Время	2012-08-06 / 12:57

Системная плата	
Тип ЦП	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4300, 1800 MHz (9 x 200)
Системная плата	Asus P5B  (3 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Чипсет системной платы	Intel Broadwater P965
Системная память	1024 Мб  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T6553EZ3-CE6	512 Мб DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-13 @ 333 МГц)  (4-4-4-11 @ 266 МГц)  (3-3-3-8 @ 200 МГц)
DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T6553EZ3-CE6	512 Мб DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-13 @ 333 МГц)  (4-4-4-11 @ 266 МГц)  (3-3-3-8 @ 200 МГц)
Тип BIOS	AMI (10/26/06)
Коммуникационный порт	Последовательный порт (COM1)
Коммуникационный порт	ECP порт принтера (LPT1)

Отображение	
Видеоадаптер	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS  (256 Мб)
3D-акселератор	nVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
Монитор	LG W2043 (Analog)  [20" LCD]  (201121682 :Cool: 

Мультимедиа	
Звуковой адаптер	Analog Devices AD1988A @ Intel 82801HB ICH8 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0]

Хранение данных	
Контроллер IDE	Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE
Контроллер IDE	Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE
Контроллер хранения данных	A8FVUO3I IDE Controller
Контроллер хранения данных	JMicron JMB36X Controller
Флоппи-накопитель	Дисковод гибких дисков
Дисковый накопитель	ST3160815AS  (160 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Оптический накопитель	GJQBSXY M7WDQV892J SCSI CdRom Device
SMART-статус жёстких дисков	OK

Разделы	
C: (NTFS)	39997 Мб (4821 Мб свободно)
D: (NTFS)	110.0 Гб (69.4 Гб свободно)
Общий объём	149.0 Гб (74.1 Гб свободно)

Ввод	
Клавиатура	 Неизвестно
Клавиатура Клавиатура HID
Мышь HID-совместимая мышь
Мышь Неизвестно

Сеть	
Сетевой адаптер	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Модем	Стандартный модем 9600 bps

Периферийные устройства	
Принтер	EPSON Stylus CX4900 Series
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB1	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB2	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [B-0]
Контроллер USB2	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [B-0]
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	USB HID-совместимое устройство
USB-устройство	USB-видеоустройство
USB-устройство	Аудио устройства USB
USB-устройство	Составное USB устройство
USB-устройство	Составное USB устройство
USB-устройство	Составное USB устройство

DMI	
DMI поставщик BIOS	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI версия BIOS	0806
DMI производитель системы	System manufacturer
DMI система	System Product Name
DMI системная версия	System Version
DMI системный серийный номер	System Serial Number
DMI системный UUID	C02389B6-8DFED511-A3BE0018-F30A0780
DMI производитель системной платы	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI системная плата	P5B
DMI версия системной платы	Rev 1.xx
DMI серийный номер системной платы	MB-1234567890
DMI производитель шасси	Chassis Manufacture
DMI версия шасси	Chassis Version
DMI серийный номер шасси	Chassis Serial Number
DMI Asset-тег шасси	Asset-1234567890
DMI тип шасси	Desktop Case
DMI всего / свободных сокетов памяти	4 / 2

*Подробнее о звуке:
*
Вкладка HD AUDIO
*Вкладка Intel 82801HB ICH8 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0]*
Поле	Значение
Свойства устройства	
Описание устройства	Intel 82801HB ICH8 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0]
Описание устройства (Windows)	Драйвер шины Microsoft UAA для High Definition Audio
Тип шины	PCI
Шина / Устройство / Функция	0 / 27 / 0
ID устройства	8086-284B
Субсистемный идентификатор	1043-81EC
Версия	02
Аппаратный ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02
*Подвкладка Analog Devices AD1988A*
Поле	Значение
Свойства устройства	
Описание устройства	Analog Devices AD1988A
Описание устройства (Windows)	SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio
Тип устройства	Audio
Тип шины	HDAUDIO
ID устройства	11D4-1988
Субсистемный идентификатор	1043-81E1
Версия	1004
Аппаратный ID	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1988&SUBSYS_104381E1&  REV_1004

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Дeнис

Удалите драйвера на звук. Затем выполните Поиск драйверов по ID

----------


## Дмитрий Белый

а как удалить то? в папке нет uninstall и в пуске тоже! в установка и удаление программ тоже отсутствуют!

----------


## Дeнис

*Дмитрий Белый*, Ищите в папке Program Files, папку с похожим названием вашей звуковой карты, и там дейнсталлятор!

----------


## Дмитрий Белый

и дрова скачал все нашлись там нету не install есть один эксешник запускаю - ноль внимания! до этого такое же было те же самые скачивал не запускалось ничего!

- - - Добавлено - - -

i.jpg

----------


## Дeнис

*Дмитрий Белый*, Пакеты Microsoft Visual C++ стоят в системе? Если нет, установите !

----------

